# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Groente en fruit doe ik niet meer in de koelkast

## Leontien

> Het bewaren van groente en fruit in de koelkast kan de voedzame bestanddelen uit producten halen.


nu.nl

Nu je weet dat groente en fruit in de koelkast bewaren ongezond kan zijn, ga je dan de groente en fruit op een andere plaats bewaren?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Wendy

Ik denk niet dat ik het ga doen, omdat ik uit ervaring weet dat groente en fruit ook eerder wegrot als het buiten de koelkast is. Alleen bananen en mandarijnen/sinaasappels hou ik buiten de koelkast.

----------


## Dini Kuiper

Grote onzin, groente en fruit behoord koel te worden bewaard,
Wie verzint er nu zoiets, ,of moet ik elke dag 2 appels halen en een halve grop sla?

----------

